# unable to open .eml file in outlook 2007



## callazra (Aug 4, 2010)

hi 
I am getting the error while opening the .eml file in outlook 2007, I don't have outlook express.

the error message is,

abc.eml is not a valid win32 application.
could you please help?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Check this hotfix from MS. Sounds like it could work for you.


----------



## callazra (Aug 4, 2010)

hello djaburg,
I have followed the steps mentioned in this post , however I am getting the following error message .
"object reference not set to an instance of an object"
outlook opens up as my email attached but displays the mentioned message to ultimately I am unable to open my .eml file.


----------

